# Young Ed coan deadlift  [email protected]!



## turbobusa (May 30, 2013)

854-Ed-Coan-198-at-Gus-Rethwischs-Hawaii-meet-1985[www.savevid.com].mp4 - YouTube


----------



## turbobusa (May 31, 2013)

This is a very significant DL. Look at current records in this lift. 854 at 198.
Just a huge pull at that wt.. T


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 1, 2013)

Dam 198!  Omg .. That's four times his weight plus some. What a thrill that musta been to pull that.  Great vid T! Ib


----------

